# Caged monster



## HDownMMA (Apr 9, 2012)

What this journal will contain is a detailed look at my lifting schedule and conditioning schedule. My workouts will change from month to month based on whether I have a fight or if I am on an off month. 

4/9/12 Monday, Chest Day
Bench (currently will be working high reps low weight)

135lbs warm up 15 reps
225lbs warm up 8 reps
235lbs working set 10 reps
235lbs working set 10 reps 
235lbs working set 9 reps plus 1 spotted rep
235lbs working set 7 reps plus 3 spotted reps

Incline Bench

185lbs 8 reps
185lbs 8 reps
185lbs 8 reps

Flat Bench Dumbell 
1oolb dumbells 8 reps
1oolbs dumbells 8 reps

Machine Cable Flys
20.5 for 20 reps
32.5  for 15 reps
32.5 for 13 reps

Medicine Ball Situps 
100 total situps


If anyone is interested in MMA hit up my thread at the GBN sub forum.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gbnstore-com/160369-mma-news-talk.html


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 11, 2012)

4/10/12  Upper Back and Arms

*Bent Over Rows*
warm up 135x 12
205x 8
205x10
205x10

*Bulldogs*
215x10
215x9
180x8
*
Pull ups*
Wide Grip
8
8
8

*DB Pullovers

*80x10
80x15
80x10 then switched immediately after to 65 for 6 more

*Straight Bar Curls
*
10
10
8*

Reverse Curls

*50x10
50x10
50x10*

Pull Down Abs (pulley)

*65.5x20
65.5x20
65.5x17



If anyone is interested in MMA hit up my thread at the GBN sub forum.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gb...news-talk.html


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 16, 2012)

The past few days have been miscellaneous workouts. I will be starting heavy weight, lower reps this week.


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 16, 2012)

*Monday 4/16 Chest Day*
*Bench*
135x 12 warm up
225x 6
315x 1
320x1
275x 5
265x 5
255x 5

*Smith Machine Incline Resist* ( spotter puts pressure on the bar as you do a negative. it lasts 5 seconds.)
225x 5
225x 5 
225x 3 with 1 spot 

*Push ups*
50
50



If anyone is interested in MMA hit up my thread at the GBN sub forum.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gb...news-talk.html


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 18, 2012)

*Tuesday  Upper Back and Arms   4/17

Lat Pull Downs
*87.5x8
 87.5x 8
87.5x8*

Bent Over Rows super set with Pull Ups
*205x8, 5 pull ups
205x8, 5 pull ups
205x7, 4 pull ups*

Lat Pull Overs
*90x 10
90x10
90x 10*

Weighted Pull Ups
*35x 8
35x8
35x7*

Low Pull 
*150x8
150x8
150x6*

All of my lifts were done after a mile run. (poorly ran mile)




*


If anyone is interested in MMA hit up my thread at the GBN sub forum.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gb...news-talk.html


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 20, 2012)

*4/18   Lower Back  *short day 
Dead Lift*
135x8
315x5
315x5
365x5

If anyone is interested in MMA hit up my thread at the GBN sub forum.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gb...news-talk.html


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 20, 2012)

4/19 Shoulders and Triceps
*Standing Shoulder Press*
135x8
135x8
185x5
185x5

*Smith Machine Inclined shoulders*
225x5
235x5
245x4 plus 1 spotted
*
Upright Rows*
155x8
155x7

*Rear Delts*
35x8
35x8

*Weighted Dips*
45x8
90x8
90x8

*Incline Skull Crushers*
90x10
110x10

*Flat Skull Crushers*
110x5
110x5






If anyone is interested in MMA hit up my thread at the GBN sub forum.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gb...news-talk.html


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 22, 2012)

*4/20 Leg Day
Squats
*135x8
225x5
275x5
295x5 *

Leg Curls 
*45x7
45x8
45x8
* My workout was cut short and weight was low due to some sort of injury to my front left quad. I have no idea what the issue is but it is a constant ache and it is making it difficult to do my lifts. Hopefully some rest will allow it to heal. 






If anyone is interested in MMA hit up my thread at the GBN sub forum.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gb...news-talk.html


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 23, 2012)

*Monday **4/25 Chest Day
Bench
*135x12
225x9
265x5
265x5
265x5
265x5
265x6*

Push Ups
*70
50, short rest, 20

*Pully Standing Flys*
42.5x8
42.5x8
42.5x8

*Flat Bench, Free Weight Flys 
*60x8
60x8
60x7*
Smith Machine Incline Bench
*225x7
225x7
225x6

If anyone is interested in MMA hit up my thread at the GBN sub forum.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gb...news-talk.html ​


----------



## nby (Apr 23, 2012)

Decent weights for someone fighting. You keep your conditioning top notch when not fighting? 
I found it really hard to gain mass, stay strong and keep a gas tank when mixing fighting with bodybuilding.


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 25, 2012)

My cardio is not top notch right now. I tried cutting down on the conditioning a bit so that I could allow myself to get some extra mass and strength. Typically, my cardio is my first concern but I wanted to try and cut down the conditioning a bit to gain some strength and mass. I fight again in July so it'll be interesting to see if I can maintain some of my gains as I increase my cardio and start cutting.


----------



## nby (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd still hit the cardio good so you won't have to go as hard later on to get the right amount of stamina. If you have to do too much effort to fill the gas tank you'll eventually lose (alot of) mass due to the amounts of intense cardio. So better keep it in check at this point and work it up towards July.


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 26, 2012)

*4/24 Upper Back  *sorry my dates are messed up above
Bent Over Rows*
135x 10
185x 8
225x 5
225x5
225x5
225x 5
225x5
*
V-Bar Pull Down*
110x8
140x8
140x6
*
Weighted Pull Ups*
25x5
25x5
25x5

*Lat Pull Overs DB's*
100x10
100x10
100x10

*Cybex Stomach Machine *4 sets                         



If anyone is interested in MMA hit up my thread at the GBN sub forum.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gb...news-talk.html


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 26, 2012)

*4/25 Shoulders*
*Incline Bench Smith Machine*
135x13
225x5
Drop Sets:
255x1
245x3
225x5
Drop Sets:
275x1
245x3
205x5

*Weighted Dips*
90x5
90x5

*Tricep Extensions*
80x5
100x5
100x5
*Reverse Tricep Extensions*
50x20
50x20
50x20

*Vertical Pushups *
7
7
5


----------



## HDownMMA (Apr 26, 2012)

nby said:


> I'd still hit the cardio good so you won't have to go as hard later on to get the right amount of stamina. If you have to do too much effort to fill the gas tank you'll eventually lose (alot of) mass due to the amounts of intense cardio. So better keep it in check at this point and work it up towards July.



Good call..I have started picking up my cardio and I will be graduating soon so I will be able to practice with my team which will allow for more rolling and stand up work. You are right though. If I have to dedicate to intense cardio in order to get caught up, Ill def lose the mass I have worked so hard for. Thanks for looking out.


----------

